# Video: Setting Up A Worm Composting Bin



## Tom_fiorillo (Aug 17, 2010)

I have been worm composting for several years. I started when I noticed that the compost pile I had been turning for a year with no result all of a sudden turned to compost, I had accidentally introduced some red worms with some horse manure. The worms are pretty hardy, they survive the winter in a pile covered in fall leaves, and they multiply pretty quickly. This fall I am planning on moving some to a fallow part of the garden in a big compost pile. I'll protect them from the cold with leaves and some black 4 mil plastic loosely covering the pile. The little critters really know how to turn veg waste into compost.


----------

